# Mancala board



## zooker89 (Aug 9, 2012)

Here is a mancala board I made for my nephew. It is consecutive boards from a red cedar log with rare earth magnets to hold the lid on. I finished it with automotive laquer


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Automotive lacquer? Not sure I've heard of it. Looks really good.


----------



## zooker89 (Aug 9, 2012)

It is just Dupli-Color rattle can Laquer that you get at the autoparts store. It is probably the same as any other laquer, but I can get it close to home.


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Mancala is a great game and that's easily the nicest board I've ever seen. Matching top is a beaut!


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great Job! Another game to learn to play.
Lee


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Great Job indeed:thumbsup:


----------



## zooker89 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

